# UPDATE: Sammy.... found under a Walmart sink



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

While visiting a local Walmart (about 30 mins from me) of course I had to go check on the bettas... the conditions of the bettas there were poor.... most of the bettas had been tossed in a cup with another betta and all were sick or injured.... while checking on them, I began removing the bettas who were in cups together and adding water to the ones who needed... odly, there was an odd number of cups so when I went to get another cup (from under the sink in the fish section....) I found an occupied cup... inside of it was Sammy... a poor little boy with severe fin loss and who was severly underweight....
So here is HIS transformation 


Sammy the day I got him: November 17th 2012


























































Sammy as of: January 19th 2012
















































Sammy as of: January 21st 2012





































TODAY (Feb. 1st 2012)



This is Sammy as of today, his fins are 100% grown back and they came back PERFECTLY.... he is still obtaining color in the tips, but hes looking great!


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow! He is one lucky fish! Very pretty!

I have only seen 2 fish in a cup once. I told someone there and they were just amused. I was p*****. And they check if there if there is 2 fish in the cup and charge for both!! I think that wrong as both are usually damaged. I hate walmart though I have found some of my prettiest fish there


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

wow! You're a miracle worker!:notworthy:


----------



## Daisykd (Jan 22, 2012)

Is it the way the lighting is or does their color change when they're sick?


----------



## Tappy4me (Jan 8, 2012)

He looks great!


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

What a handsome and lucky boy! I was at the local wal mart today. The bettas there were in tiny cups and filthy water and were either sick, dying or dead. :-(


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

a123andpoof said:


> Wow! He is one lucky fish! Very pretty!
> 
> I have only seen 2 fish in a cup once. I told someone there and they were just amused. I was p*****. And they check if there if there is 2 fish in the cup and charge for both!! I think that wrong as both are usually damaged. I hate walmart though I have found some of my prettiest fish there


The walmart I got him from it happens alot, I was just there today and there were three cups with two bettas, and employee came over and fixed it, they are in the process of moving their bettas to a more public area since this is continuously happening :-( mine at least are caring about it....

one of my rescue boys, Hercules, was one of the bettas placed in cup with another betta, first time I ever saw it and both were alive, when I went to purchase him, the guy at the registar checked... then leaned over and said that he had seen this happening a lot.... he only charged me for one... he happened to be a fish lover and new chances were that Herc would die....


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

registereduser said:


> wow! You're a miracle worker!:notworthy:


 
Thank you!!!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Daisykd said:


> Is it the way the lighting is or does their color change when they're sick?


 
Their color changes when they are stressed or sick... one of my rescues Fin was gray when I girst got him, he had NO fins left when I got him, his fins are stunted from the finrot that caused the loss, but he does have fins now and he is now a blue and violet


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Tappy4me said:


> He looks great!


 
Thank you!!!!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

bettaluvr said:


> What a handsome and lucky boy! I was at the local wal mart today. The bettas there were in tiny cups and filthy water and were either sick, dying or dead. :-(


 
My local walmart has gotten a lot better recently... the one I got Sammy from is trying... but their pet location is in a very secluded place with no cameras.... there was a boy at the one Sammy was from who had NO water at all.... he was in the VERY back of the shelf on the very top... had I not ben curious in the new bettas he probably would have died, one of the employees walked by when I picked up the cup and stopped to talk, she wasn't sure what water they used for the bettas so she went and found an employee who did... she had spent the day stopping in to go through cup after cup to make sure they were all alone and seperating them if they werent... there are some good people... she new NOTHING on betta care, but her heart was i nthe right place


----------



## Daisykd (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks for the info LittleBettas.


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow awesome transformation! I just rescued a case just like that from my local walmart a view weeks ago! He has turned around soo much and hes quit a personality to match too.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

I know... the guys who have the most dramatic transformations seems to have the most... interesting.... personalities... lol


----------



## steezy (Jan 12, 2012)

wow what an amazinnnggg recovery!


----------



## Boikazi4o9 (Jan 24, 2012)

What a great transformation! Love the color on him.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

that is so awesome, glad you saved him, and he recovered so well!


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

LittleBettas said:


> The walmart I got him from it happens alot, I was just there today and there were three cups with two bettas, and employee came over and fixed it, they are in the process of moving their bettas to a more public area since this is continuously happening :-( mine at least are caring about it....
> 
> one of my rescue boys, Hercules, was one of the bettas placed in cup with another betta, first time I ever saw it and both were alive, when I went to purchase him, the guy at the registar checked... then leaned over and said that he had seen this happening a lot.... he only charged me for one... he happened to be a fish lover and new chances were that Herc would die....


My walmart is getting better, the water is blue, but the fish were mostly healthy though there was one dead one that had this fuzz all over him. It used to be a lot worse back in 2010 all the fish I bought from there had dirty water. Sometime last year it must have changed after I stopped getting fish. The lady who checked out Arashi would have charged for both. She loved seeing them flare up, and obviously didn't care for the fishes well being. She asked if I was going to put him in a small bowl near another fish. I told her I was putting him in a divided ten gallon! She didn't think that was any fun.


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

LittleBettas said:


> I know... the guys who have the most dramatic transformations seems to have the most... interesting.... personalities... lol


They really do. It's a shame that they were not taken better care of too. You would think walmart would do that so they could make a little more money.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

steezy said:


> wow what an amazinnnggg recovery!


 
Thank you!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

a123andpoof said:


> My walmart is getting better, the water is blue, but the fish were mostly healthy though there was one dead one that had this fuzz all over him. It used to be a lot worse back in 2010 all the fish I bought from there had dirty water. Sometime last year it must have changed after I stopped getting fish. The lady who checked out Arashi would have charged for both. She loved seeing them flare up, and obviously didn't care for the fishes well being. She asked if I was going to put him in a small bowl near another fish. I told her I was putting him in a divided ten gallon! She didn't think that was any fun.


 
Thats the sad thing... people just tihnk of them as these lazy lethargic fish... but once you upgrade them and provide their basic needs... they are amazingly energetic and very personal....


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

blueridge said:


> They really do. It's a shame that they were not taken better care of too. You would think walmart would do that so they could make a little more money.


 
Sadly, the owners of walmart no longer care about the product.... they actually don't loose money with the dead bettas.... all they have to do is mark them down as a loss and then send it back to the breeder and I believe they are compensated :-( plus, they sell the bettas for more than they buy them


----------



## fraviz (Jan 29, 2012)

2 weeks ago I went to Walmart looking for some ghost shrimp and I saw they received a bunch of Bettas, about 30 cups... while I was digging around I found 5 cups with death fish. I went last night and all were gone. My guess is none survived. It's a shame. The women who run the pet section was completely lost about my inquires. I wanted to buy some tetras they all had ick ... it is such a sad place for those poor animals.....


----------



## fishyfishfish425 (Dec 27, 2011)

Wow I am so impressed and inspired!! Could you please describe the treatment you used? 

I keep promising to myself to not even go to Petland because I check them all so carefully. I found one last night who has fin rot/loss, not as bad as Sammy's originally was though, so I pointed it out to the clerk who agreed to let me take him for free. 

Overall his color is good, he is active. At the moment I have him in a heated, 1.5 gallon tank. This particular tank is unfiltered. Since I wasn't expecting to be leaving with a betta, I only have the basic test kid so ammonia is at 0ppm, pH is at 6.8-7. Since the heater has smaller wattage/for small tanks it only heats it to 78 degrees. Has rocks, a brazilian sword which he seems to love, bamboo and a little cave. 

I treated it with appropriate dosages of aquarium salt and melafix--I read about some stronger medications (smartphones!!) before asking to take him home, but this particular store did not have them, of course--so I'm not sure if I should continue the melafix treatment first or move onto something stronger sooner? I was also originally thinking of 100% water changes everyday, but your opinion would be GREATLY appreciated! I've never dealth with fin rot, fin loss, etc before so being the judge what would require a stronger medication is unfamiliar to me. 

Any input at all would be appreciated. I know it probably wasn't the wisest idea to just hop into bringing him home slightly unprepared, but I felt so awful just leaving him there .

Link to the photo: 

http://i1120.photobucket.com/albums/l481/phthalobrin/photo.jpg



Photo is not great quality as I had the lamp off. You can see from the silhouette though that the way to describe it is as though someone took a scissor and just cut the fins. 

Your recommendations are greatly appreciated!


----------



## capeziodncr (Jan 22, 2012)

wow that really is an amazing transformation! i'm impressed  makes me want to go rescue a fish right now... i wish i had the room!


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

LittleBettas said:


> Sadly, the owners of walmart no longer care about the product.... they actually don't loose money with the dead bettas.... all they have to do is mark them down as a loss and then send it back to the breeder and I believe they are compensated :-( plus, they sell the bettas for more than they buy them


Since they aren't even making money off of it it almost makes you wonder why they even bother to sell them...:|


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

fishyfishfish425 said:


> Wow I am so impressed and inspired!! Could you please describe the treatment you used?


*For Sammy's treatment I decided to go a different route... Sammy is actually my THIRD betta who had severe fin loss... my FIRST boy, Hercules, was put in a cup with another male.... the other male was perfect, no fin loss.... Hercules was not as lucky and was on deaths door... for him, I did 1 tsp of AQ salt per gallon of water with 100% daily water changes... I did this for about 2-3 months... Hercules fins grew back slowly, once I stopped AQ salt treatment I upgraded him to a 3 gallon tank (he was in a 1.5 gallon tank for QT before)... he started tailbiting and I downgraded him again, he stopped, but his fins grew back slowly again and in a few places it kinked (did not grow back right).... my SECOND boy, Finn, had NO fins left, his was due to finrot though, I only kept him on the AQ salt for 2-3 weeks, kept up with 100% daily water changes... his fins are not ALL back (Hercules are still coming back in), but his fins are severly stunted and did not come in correctly (this as it turns can happen with some fin loss... it doesnt come back, or at least not correctly).... he was upgraded to a 2.5 gallon which he LOVES... Sammy... my THIRD boy, well... Im not 100% ure how he lost his fins... I saw no signs of finrot though.... for him I QTed him in a 1.5 gallon QT with 1 tsp of AQ salt for 3 days.... then just kept up with 100% daily water changes using API water condition + stress coat, his fins have grown back faster and MUCH more natural*

*(for all, the heat was kept 80-83... warmer temps help prevent stress)*




fishyfishfish425 said:


> I keep promising to myself to not even go to Petland because I check them all so carefully. I found one last night who has fin rot/loss, not as bad as Sammy's originally was though, so I pointed it out to the clerk who agreed to let me take him for free.
> 
> Overall his color is good, he is active. At the moment I have him in a heated, 1.5 gallon tank. This particular tank is unfiltered. Since I wasn't expecting to be leaving with a betta, I only have the basic test kid so ammonia is at 0ppm, pH is at 6.8-7. Since the heater has smaller wattage/for small tanks it only heats it to 78 degrees. Has rocks, a brazilian sword which he seems to love, bamboo and a little cave.
> 
> I treated it with appropriate dosages of aquarium salt and melafix--I read about some stronger medications (smartphones!!) before asking to take him home, but this particular store did not have them, of course--so I'm not sure if I should continue the melafix treatment first or move onto something stronger sooner? I was also originally thinking of 100% water changes everyday, but your opinion would be GREATLY appreciated! I've never dealth with fin rot, fin loss, etc before so being the judge what would require a stronger medication is unfamiliar to me.


 



fishyfishfish425 said:


> Any input at all would be appreciated. I know it probably wasn't the wisest idea to just hop into bringing him home slightly unprepared, but I felt so awful just leaving him there .
> 
> Link to the photo:
> 
> ...


*Im glad you got him for free.... bettas are amazingly resiliant and often come back without any signs of prior illness.. I would do 1 tsp of AQ salt per gallon of water for 1 week, monitoring him closely along with 100% daily water changes... keep a sharp eye on him for any behavioral changes*

**
*Thank you for saving him!!! Keep me updated on his progress please!*


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

capeziodncr said:


> wow that really is an amazing transformation! i'm impressed  makes me want to go rescue a fish right now... i wish i had the room!


 
Thank you!  I love watching the transformations... sadly I do not have enough room for them all :-( I take in the ones I can and pray for the ones I couldnt take


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

blueridge said:


> Since they aren't even making money off of it it almost makes you wonder why they even bother to sell them...:|


They make most of the money when people buy the little bowls, the water conditionor, the food... then sometimes the tank mates :-( they do make a slight profit on the ones who live to be sold... most cases when a buyer buys in bulk they get SERIOUS discounts... so say Walmart buys 20 bettas for $40...thats $2 each.... they then turn and sell a CT for 6 dollars and a VT for 4 dollars... even if half of the bettas die, they still make a decent profit... or at least break even :-(


----------



## fishyfishfish425 (Dec 27, 2011)

thank you *SO* much! i'll keep you posted!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Not a problem!!! I look forward to updates!!!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm speechless... all I can say is thank you thank you thank you so so much! He looks amazing!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> I'm speechless... all I can say is thank you thank you thank you so so much! He looks amazing!


Aw  Thank you Pitluvs!!!!!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Love him! He's coming along great, good job taking care of him. 

He actually looks very similar to the one I got today.. cream body, dorsal fin blue, tail is blue on top half, red on bottom half, and his anal fin is just red.


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

OMG how BEAUTIFUL!!! What an amazing transformation and story!! I can't believe that poor guy was under the sink all alone like that... I wonder if a customer put him there to try and hold him? Either way, how awful :C Thank god you found him!


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

LittleBettas said:


> They make most of the money when people buy the little bowls, the water conditionor, the food... then sometimes the tank mates :-( they do make a slight profit on the ones who live to be sold... most cases when a buyer buys in bulk they get SERIOUS discounts... so say Walmart buys 20 bettas for $40...thats $2 each.... they then turn and sell a CT for 6 dollars and a VT for 4 dollars... even if half of the bettas die, they still make a decent profit... or at least break even :-(


That's really sad:-( When I go to my local walmart my room mate and I try to help the ones we can when we are there. We sometimes add water or change it when needed or save the ones that someone put together out of amusement. Normally if we find one that is really sick and has been there awhile one of us buys him/her and nurses it back to health.


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

Has anyone ever been yelled at/spoken to about fiddling around with the fish at Walmart? I will totally help out the bettas by changing the waters and whatnot, I think that's a great idea, but I don't like getting yelled at


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Myates said:


> Love him! He's coming along great, good job taking care of him.
> 
> He actually looks very similar to the one I got today.. cream body, dorsal fin blue, tail is blue on top half, red on bottom half, and his anal fin is just red.


 
Thank you!!!!
I actually though he would end up being a solid blue when I got him... he has def. surprised me on his growth!!!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

blueridge said:


> That's really sad:-( When I go to my local walmart my room mate and I try to help the ones we can when we are there. We sometimes add water or change it when needed or save the ones that someone put together out of amusement. Normally if we find one that is really sick and has been there awhile one of us buys him/her and nurses it back to health.


Thats just about what I do, constantly harrasing the managers has helped... but you can only do so much, they are still in cold water and they can only survive in those itty bitty cups for so long :-(


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Wolfie305 said:


> Has anyone ever been yelled at/spoken to about fiddling around with the fish at Walmart? I will totally help out the bettas by changing the waters and whatnot, I think that's a great idea, but I don't like getting yelled at


 
Nope, if an employee comes over I simply tell them Im adding water or what ever else... most of the time they either start helping me or stand and watch.... my local walmarts already know me though and most of the employees let me be when they see me at the fish section


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi, I'm new to the forum and also to bettas. This was the first thread my daughter and I looked at here and we were SO impressed with your rescue of poor little Sammy. 

He doesn't look like the same fish at all. Your kindness is really inspiring.


----------



## NflLover101 (Oct 30, 2011)

umm, how could u have bought him on nov 17 2012 ? :


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

Aus said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum and also to bettas. This was the first thread my daughter and I looked at here and we were SO impressed with your rescue of poor little Sammy.
> 
> He doesn't look like the same fish at all. Your kindness is really inspiring.


Welcome to the forum, and what a good thread to stumble upon! We here ant BF.com love our bettas...to us, they are not "just fish", and we are all deeply saddened when we see one in an unfortunate condition. Many are inspired to take action or rescue bettas like this particular one, and its good that people can see the poor condition they are in and maybe take action themselves. 

On a different note, what a GORGEOUS little boy! He's so beautiful! I love his colors and great job nursing him back to health!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Aus said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum and also to bettas. This was the first thread my daughter and I looked at here and we were SO impressed with your rescue of poor little Sammy.
> 
> He doesn't look like the same fish at all. Your kindness is really inspiring.


 
Aw, thank you so much!!!! Im glad you both enjoyed it  and welcome to the forum!!! This isone of the best forums I have been to... everyone is SO friendly and patient!!!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

NflLover101 said:


> umm, how could u have bought him on nov 17 2012 ? :


It should have said November 17 2011.... I have had trouble typing ALL weel... I can't seem to spell ANYTHING right either, lol.... here is the thread I started when I first got him.... on Nov 17 2011

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=86156


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

HayrideHaunter said:


> Welcome to the forum, and what a good thread to stumble upon! We here ant BF.com love our bettas...to us, they are not "just fish", and we are all deeply saddened when we see one in an unfortunate condition. Many are inspired to take action or rescue bettas like this particular one, and its good that people can see the poor condition they are in and maybe take action themselves.
> 
> On a different note, what a GORGEOUS little boy! He's so beautiful! I love his colors and great job nursing him back to health!


Thank you Hayride!!! His colors have def. bloomed from when I first got him


----------

